# Opinions on Hitting a Horse While Riding



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

So, most of the time during the summer, I'll carry a crop when I ride because it encourages my lazy boy to pick up the pace a bit. I rarely have to use it, just carrying it is good enough most of the time. But then there are those days when he's just being a brat, and I'll have to smack his shoulder to get him to pay attention to me. Now, of course I go through every leg aid possible, and progressively move harsher. It's not like I'm savagely attacking him, but you know what, if he's putting my in a dangerous place (aka: rearing, bucking, spinning around, all that silly stuff) I *will* scold him. I know that just riding a horse itself is dangerous, but when he acts up, I've got to do something about it.

Also, there is this one girl who I ride with sometimes, and she ADORES her horse. You can see her eyes light up when she walks into the barn and sees her horse's head poking out of her stall. But when she rides, sometimes I'll see her whacking her horse behind her leg and just continually doing this until the horse "listens". The horse is happy as any other in it's stall AND while being ridden, it's just that sometimes the girl excessively uses the crops, which I disapprove of.

Anyways, what are your opinions on using crops/whips while riding?


----------



## horsjumpr (Jul 12, 2010)

Using a crop is sometimes a necessary aide. I do not agree with excessive use but as a reinforcement to an aide it is absolutely an acceptable thing. Depending on the issue I would usually say to use the crop behind your leg so that it reinforces your leg. When you smack your horse on the shoulder it is probably more of an annoyance to him then anything else rather then getting his attention and asking him to move forward. It is better for you to make your point by giving him a decent smack with the crop behind your leg and being done with it then to keep tapping him with the crop. Just my opinion from all the experiences I have had and I have been riding for almost 20 years.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, I agree with non-excessive use. But I can't use it behind my leg because my boy was abused and neglected, so he is really sensitive to it behind his leg and will usually take off if he sees me picking the crop up to go behind my leg. Plus, I have found that a few light taps on the shoulder is all it takes with him. I guess it depends on the horse?


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I think it depends. I personally don't carry a crop as my horse is very well trained and listens well. She has never bucked or reared in her life. I got her three months ago and every horse however will test a new rider in some way. I was riding her on the road and after a while she started to try to turn to go back home. I applied my seat and leg aids and she kept turning for home. Nothing dangerous or bolting - just testing me. So I took the end of one rein (I have long split reins) and smacked her on the rump with it at the same time as applying firmly my other aids and saying, "Lets go." She instantly obeyed and was an angel the rest of the ride. She just wanted to know if I knew what I was doing! 

I don't think it is wrong - it is how you use it. It is not ok to whip your horse hard or smack them in anger. But a light pop on the withers or haunches to get them to listen is usually fine in my books.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

I agree. And in the winter/spring, I don't ride with one, he's just so happy then because it's cooler! In the summer months, he gets grumpy though. lol.


----------



## horsjumpr (Jul 12, 2010)

have you tried riding with a small spur that way it can reinforce your leg if your leg isn't doing the job and you wouldn't have to worry about the crop?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I ride with spurs, rarely a whip though. spurs are just an extension of my leg aid, so i dont have to move my leg so much to get my heel to the horse. BUT if i ask for her to respond to the aid, and she ignores it, i will put my leg on more, and keep bumping my leg against her, but if she doesnt listen i will spur her, no doubt. 

I have no problem with using the whip or spurs... as long as it is not out of anger, because anger makes the normal person do things they would never dream of doing if they werent angry. 

I do as less as i can to get the result i want.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't like riding with whips if I can help it - Too much to hold and I always drop them! I've only ridden with a whip once in about 8 years and that was on a mare who was putting it over her young rider and we had a little battle of the wills. 

Apart from that, no I don't like using whips. I like spurs, and I usually ride with long split reins so if needed I can use the end of my rein to pop them.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

A crop isn't meant to hurt the horse and this is why you use it in appropriate locations. It's a cue and an aid, not actually "hitting" or harming them in any way. 

Excessive proper use of a crop isn't abusive, imho, it's just not very smart. The more you over-use aids like that the more hard and resistant the horse will be to lighter cues and commands. If you always go for the crop right away, how will the horse learn to respond to softer commands? 

A horse can tell if you are using it inappropriately and smacking them out of frustration and anger and obviously using it in the wrong context or on the wrong part of the horse would be a bad thing.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think it is bad to use a whip to correct naughty behaviour or to give a stringer aid if they aren't responding to just your leg. I always carry one but use it rarely and mainly just to 'wake my horse up', to get her more alert. I think the little girl you mentioned has learnt to rely on her whip a little bit too much instead of her leg, seat and voice. I think that is quite common in kids if they are allowed to have a whip, it is easier to give a smack than to use your own leg muscles.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I always carry a dressage whip. I never, like, wail on the horse, but I will tap her on the shoulder to get a deeper headshake.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

I agree with everyone here. I'll give my guy a tap or two if he's being lazy (sometimes he hardly moves. lol.), but I never smack him out of anger (I only did this once when I was like 6 or 7 on an older horse who was really, really slow and I got frusturated. I still feel bad about it to this day.)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I carry the whip. I _tap _the shoulder or the butt if I have to move them over, and I use it behind my leg if my lazy qh ignores me completely, but it doesn't happen often. BTW, I smacked myself on naked leg pretty good just to feel what horse feels and it didn't hurt really (while was unpleasant of course). :shock:


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, you can smack yourself with a crop or a dressage whip and it won't really feel like much... then imagine you are 10x the size of yourself and it's really hard to stretch your imagination to believe it's any sort of abuse XD

You can even think of it in terms of horsie communication. If another horse wants a horse to move on forward they might give it a little bite on it's flank or shoulder, not to hurt it - just to encourage it onwards. Or a little warning kick if the horse was misbehaving or doing something dangerous. Same sort of thing I think


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I carry a dressage whip. The lesson horse I ride doesn't need me to use it so much as just carry it, he knows it's there and could be used, so he listens much better. I do use it per my instructors directions as needed. 

I haven't used one at all with my horse but she's being introduced to it this week. She's very green and all rides start out the same way, she plants all 4 feet and REFUSES to move until her rider kicks her hard and then it's buck, buck, buck, kick, kick, kick, oh fine, I give up and on we go and is fine for the rest of the ride. My trainer is pretty sure she's going to respond to the whip much better, just enough of a tap to say "hey, MOVE" and that she won't need it more than a couple rides since she learns fast. She doesn't respond well to leg pressure yet, so we'd like to stop having to boot her one to get her going.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I have absolutely nothing against crops and whipped if used correctly and for the right reasons. :smile:

I for myself get irritated with them having to hold them (it gets too bulky in my hands) so I never really use them unless I really have to. Most of the time I've been riding though I have usually had fast going horses that go nuts if I bring a crop near to them, so fortunately I haven't had to ride with them much. :mrgreen:


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

I believe that THERE IS A LIMIT. I mean, sometimes I'll give my horse a good smack if he's acting up, but I don't believe in just beating a horse repeatedly to drill an ideal into his head. Not at all. I think, if your horse doesn't respond well to hitting, then you shouldn't do it, but if he/she is hard-headed and hitting is the only thing that gets through, you should.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Once again, W_S and I are on the exact same page. I wear spurs on my broke horses for those moments when they are feeling sluggish and don't really try to get over there in front of that cow. I don't carry a whip or crop just because it would be in my way and isn't generally done in western but if I rode english and was used to it, yes, I would probably carry one and use it when needed. If I need an attention getter and I don't have my spurs on, I am certainly not above giving a little pop with the bridle rein (I ride with split leather reins) or the end of my rope that is coiled on my saddle. However, if you have to hit and hit and hit and hit to get any reaction at all, then there is a problem that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I usually carry a crop but it depends on the horse I'm riding. Also where I loaned last year I was advised to carry one because there are some weirdos in the areas so it's handy having something with you especially when you're on a 13hh pony.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't find a problem using a crop, but I don't like to have to carry one. There _are _exercises out there to increase leg sensitivity. One that I do is ask the hair, ask the skin, ask the ribs. This means squeeze VERY lightly to get an increase in speed, squeeze harder to get an increase and if the horse still hasn't responded, give a big kick. Pat the horse when he moves up, and after several strides, slow down to the original pace and start again. It works really well. 

I have a friend that should never be allowed to use a crop. When she has one, she throws her legs away, and just smacks the horse behind the girth to get him to move. It should be remembered that a crop is a reinforcement of your leg and should only be used after leg pressure has been applied, and there has been no response. If it's used correctly, I have no issue with the use of a crop.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haleylvsshammy said:


> I don't find a problem using a crop, but I don't like to have to carry one. There _are _exercises out there to increase leg sensitivity. One that I do is ask the hair, ask the skin, ask the ribs. This means squeeze VERY lightly to get an increase in speed, squeeze harder to get an increase and if the horse still hasn't responded, give a big kick. Pat the horse when he moves up, and after several strides, slow down to the original pace and start again. It works really well.


I was always taught that ask the hair and so on thing as well, except we call it "air,hair,bone"


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Honestly, it depends. You can literally beat your horse with the crop and they won't even care. Trust me, I've had some thick skinned horses who don't even notice if I give them a good whack. But others, even the slightest touch is enough. 

There are times when the aid is necessary, and times when its too far. It just depends on the horse and the situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

If someone is wailing on a horse with a stick; it means they've spent a long, long time inadvertently teaching their horse to ignore their leg. It's not correct or good training, but it's a long way from abuse. 

In my world, and according to my training, a stick behind the leg is a *reinforcement* of a leg aid; it says "Hey! I just used my leg and you weren't paying attention! Wake up!" A tap with the stick on the shoulder is either to move the shoulders laterally or a very mild "Get ready - something's about to happen." 

I very, very rarely get on a horse without a stick, and I carry a *big* one - a jockey's bat. It's my insurance that my horse will never, ever be behind my leg. If a horse is scared, overly sensitive or reactive to the stick, I spend some time on the ground desensitizing the horse to the stick and teaching it to regard it as an aid, not a punishment. I can flick deer flies off my horses' ears with the bat without them flinching, but if I use it behind my leg, they know I mean business. 

One of the interesting differences between horseman in general, and English and Western horseman in particular, is how they regard use of the spur. I know very few English riders who can wear spurs routinely and not come to over rely on them; adding spur to get a response without going through the air, hair, bone sequence that the other posters mentioned. 

I tend to put spurs on in a handful of specific situations - starting lateral work, teaching flying changes, and beginning work on the bit (in the dressage sense.) 
As soon as I'm getting the response I want, I take the spurs off and save them for competition situations. It's way too easy for a forward seat or dressage rider who rides with their leg firmly on the horse's side to engage the spur without realizing it or to go to the spur first. 

Since Western riders usually ride with their lower leg flexed away from the horse's sides and have to make a more conscious effort to engage the spur, they do a much better job wearing spurs routinely but using them selectively. 

It also makes perfect sense to me that when working cattle, you can't manage your reins, rope and a bat and that if you need to step on the gas, a spur is a good idea. In the same vein, if I was going out on a new cross country course with some looky fences, I might put on a short pair of spurs as extra insurance, in case there wasn't time for air, hair, bone.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Yea I dont like using a crop but sometimes, its just the best thing to do. One day my horse was being completely lazy, he was not responding to my leg at all he usually does...Hero is an OTTB so I didnt know how he would react but finally my dad was like im going to get you a crop. He gave it to me, and I used me leg no responce so I gave him the lightest tap, and whoa he was a completely different horse. Not fast but a nice speed, and he stayed consent through circles and everything. Only use the crop once more and he was fine. Our next ride I used it in the beginning for a few minutes and got rid of it and he was fine. Then the other day it was back to being stubborn, he is so lazy during the summer. Plus it takes a lot to get him motivated right now..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Excellent post Maura and that is completely true. I usually don't apply any leg at all in my regular riding and I ride in such a way that I have to really mean to apply the spur to get them to contact the horse. Most my horses, all I have to really do is slightly tense my leg muscle and they will react because I really dislike having to actually bump a horse to get a response.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Maura - your comments on spurs are very interesting to me right now, and made me think, and go along with, my current situation. I grew up riding both English and Western, and most of my English, both flat work and over fences, was with trainers that did at least a little bit of western. I always worse spurs, and very rarely carried a crop. I am very comfortable in spurs, and almost feel naked with them. I feel like I can avoid them with no problems, and like they are just a natural part of my body. A couple of years ago I wanted to start concentrating on Hunters strictly, and this year I moved up to an A/AA show barn. Now in AQHA, the max spur length you can have in the hunters in 1". My spurs are only 3/4" in length, which to me is nothing compared to the western spurs I grew up with. Even with a much tighter leg now than what I had when I switched to this barn, I still feel like I only use the spur when needed. However, every one is amazed at how "huge" my spurs are. I feel like I need to pull out my old horsemanship spurs. Now those 4" shanks would shock them. Those things are HUGE.


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

I use the same degree of force and intent on a horse as he would use on me or towards another horse. I don't think I have ever hit a horse I was riding, never really had a reason to.... Any problems in the saddle are usually 99% the riders fault, even say with refusals, that just means you need to work harder and smarter. Most horse with in the saddle problems it is most often caused by pushing to them hard or two fast.


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

My horse is reallllyyyy lazy (no medical problems, just a lazy little poo face) i ride with spurs and a dressage whip and if he doesnt respond to that, i pick up the whip like a crop and lay it on him. i dont see a problem with it if he isnt responding to me. i love this horse more than anything, but im the boss and he will go the speed i want him to.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

I rather have a whip than being a situation when I dont have one, but need one.
Just because you are carrying a whip, doesnt mean you have to use it. 

I will always carry a whip, not matter what type of riding im doing.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Have fun trying to hold a whip when you have your reins in one hand and are bending off the side of your horse to pick up a tennis ball or holding a stick with a pin in the end trying to pop a balloon!

In some disciplines it just isn't practical, and in some actually illegal.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ On the same lines, it would be impossible for me to carry a whip at certain times like when I am roping. Then, I have my 2 reins and about 4 coils of rope in my left hand and the loop in my right that I have to swing above my head. Then, when I throw it, I sometimes have to drop a coil or 2 from my left hand without slipping my reins or the rest of the rope. Not terribly practical to try to add a crop or whip to that combination, hence why I wear spurs. However, not too many people do things like that on a regular basis and are perfectly capable of always having a crop handy.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I think sometimes it is useful. If the horse is unresponsive to the leg, that is fine. As a punishment is a big no no in my opinion because they will react badly to it in the future.

I was at a show on sunday and there was an 'aged' woman, obviously been around horses a while smacking her horse on the neck and telling him the 'shush', because he was whinnying... meh that made me mad, i just gave her evils the whole time... them beat her


----------



## spirithorse8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I prefer my cupped hand at the base of the neck.
From the perspective of the horse it represents a kick....horse reprimand ya know.
I would prefer a rider to use a flat western bat than a riding crop. It is much more effective and no chance of a fiberglass stem whelting the horse.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll ride with a dressage whip if necessary. Sometimes you need to back up your leg, period. I've never had to give any more than a mild tap with it, usually a well-timed tickle is all it takes. I was taught early, however, that using the whip ahead of the driveline was a major no-no. Using the whip ahead of the girth will likely defeat the entire purpose of carrying it: reinforcing forward. I prefer not to carry a whip, just because of the space it takes up in my freakishly small hands. :lol: 

I have used spurs before, but I don't trust myself. I'm purging my bad habits, and popped-up heels are one. I might end up trying them as Scout and I delve into more lateral work, and he's rather dull as yet to "move sideways" aids. IMHO, spurs aren't for getting more forward motion, but for backing up and refining lateral aids. 

At the end of the day, much like bits, I see whips, bats, and spurs as tools. They give a way to better communicate in the right hands, but used improperly can be painful and counterproductive.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> ^ Have fun trying to hold a whip when you have your reins in one hand and are bending off the side of your horse to pick up a tennis ball or holding a stick with a pin in the end trying to pop a balloon!
> 
> In some disciplines it just isn't practical, and in some actually illegal.


I would still carry a whip.

I know I said I would carry a whip in any type of riding I do, but I dont ride in disciplines that people never carry whips for eg western, games


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree with your use 10658323% I dont agree with her using it JUST to get his attention and not for forwrd.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Using a crop for firm persuasion is fine, or the end of the reins, etc. I just do not like to see abuse or constant punishment.

If you need (or think you need) to use an aid all the time for more than a firm reminder, possibly the Horse needs some more training, even our most stubborn Horse only needs a firm reminder once in a while. 

.


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

Spurs work most of the time, I don't like crops and I never will. Do you ride english or western?


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I almost always ride with a dressage whip, but I don't necessarily use it every time. He gets a light tap if he's behind the leg, I don't hurt him in any way. Personally, across the board for dressage I'd rather see riders with only whips than only spurs as I believe spurs have a greater "misuse" factor. It's harder to unintentionally tap a horse than to unintentionally squeeze the horse with a spur IMO, and it's easier to drop a whip if need be than take off your spurs in the saddle.


----------



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

My green horse, Khanner, sometimes needs the tap on the shoulder. 
Not all that often I have had to reach down & smack him, I am looking into crops, my hands hurt after a ride... 


If the crop is used as an aid & not a form of punishment I have no problem with it, but if you are using your crop to beat your horse to make them listen that is just flat out wrong.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

myponygizmo said:


> Spurs work most of the time, I don't like crops and I never will. Do you ride english or western?



Western, is their any other way to ride? :lol::lol::lol:

Just kidding, most of our students ride English :wink:


.


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

hehe i like you lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I do not use any artificial aid as a crutch and can and do ride my horses quite happily most of the time sans any kind of spur or whip.

I would be concerned if I felt unable or worried about riding my horse without a whip or spurs.


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

boxer said:


> I don't think it is bad to use a whip to correct naughty behaviour or to give a stringer aid if they aren't responding to just your leg. I always carry one but use it rarely and mainly just to 'wake my horse up', to get her more alert. I think the little girl you mentioned has learnt to rely on her whip a little bit too much instead of her leg, seat and voice. I think that is quite common in kids if they are allowed to have a whip, it is easier to give a smack than to use your own leg muscles.


I agree 100 %


----------

